# 30th National NG Convention Photos



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some photos I snapped at the convention last week. These were all taken on the same 1:20.3 layout (Sundance Central.) This was some of the best large scale modeling I have ever seen! The convention was a great success, with over 1300 people attending representing 42 different states and 8 different countries.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Bob 

Thank you


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that is some great modeling. Thanks for Sharing 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Thanks for the great Pictures.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

whose module was this ? St Louis Garden Rail roaders? 
GREAT modeling and great pictures, thanks 
Dennis


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks for the great pictures of the Sundance Central, glad to see that Richard Schmidt and Company are still grabbing headlines with their great modeling and presentation of same. Richard is a member or at least an occasional participant of this forum so let him know what you think of the SC Railroad.

You can check out their website here.
http://www.sundancecentral.org/

Still looking great Richard, thanks for your teams great efforts.
Rick


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We've heard great things about the show.... Way ta' go, St Louis... (actually, St Charles)










Wonderful images of the Sundance Central. Delighted to see you had the guys there, Richard.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob Great pictures even the Duke John Wayne in number 10 shot, hope to build my railroad to his standard thanks for sharing caferacer


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic photos. Every time I see photos of this layout I am reminded to look closely at each photo...and ask myself, "where did that come from". I have seen "junk" on a lot of good GRRs...but the detail level of the junk on this layout is beyond belief. The modelers that build on this layout must sit home night after night making junk to strew around the layout...highly detailed junk. I find the detail amazing!!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to ask, anybody know who makes the large scale figure of the Duke, John Wayne? I'd sure like to have that figure. 

Just Plain Folks made a locomotive engineer several years ago, which resembled Ward Kimble. I have him running my HLW 4-4-0. 

I've got several cowpokes that could use the Duke as a trail boss. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Guess I need to check out the convention next year. Later RJD


----------



## DRGWK37 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great Pics and thanks for sharing--I'm definitely going next year in Hickory NC! 

William 
aka drgwk37


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for posting the photos of the Sundance Central Modular Railroad at the 30th NNGC in St. Louis. We can see by all the photos you took that you had a good time a the show. We also had a great time at the show answering questions about the layout and how we made scenery items like grass and trees. The layout was not entered in the contest and was only on display since it has already won best modular layout and best of show at the 28th NNGC in Portland, OR in 2008.
We are scheduled to be on display at the 31st NNGC in Hickory, NC in September 2011.
Richard Schmitt
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rick, 
Thanks for the plug for our website. Hopefully I'll get sometime to build a couple of CATS before next year's NNGC. Your shovel build on Russ' forum looks great. 

David, 
The John Wayne figure was a Hallmark figure from several years ago. 

Thanks to everyone for all the great comments on our modular layout. Hope to see more MLS members at the next NNGC in NC 2011. 
Richard


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The narrow gauge convention is easily the favorite event each year, because the modeling standard is so high.After you look at the sundance for a few hours, then you need to digest similar efforts in Hon3, On3, On30, 7/8n2 and more. The modular railroads are simply fantastic and a great source of ideas. One on30 module this year had a building in which the second floor had a model railroad modeled. 
Of course the model contest is also spectacular, with a full room full of entries, all very worthy. You will not find many diesels here however, nor double stack container trains. But if you need reference books, railroad art, parts or anything else, this is the place. 10 years ago the large scale presence at this convention was minor. Now , thanks to efforts of folks like Sundance, and some large scale vendors, the community is far more aware of quality large scale modeling. Some of the best in show contest awards have even been won by large scale models. both 2004 and 2009 best in show were won by 1:20 models, and one other year a 1:20 large scale coach/combine /EBT model may have won also. As noted previously , Sundance won best in show modular in Portland. 
Richard, did Frank's shovel win anything this year? I had to beat feet and did not stay for the awards or wrap up event. How about the k37 double header train in the model contest? Did it win? 
Jonathan/EMw


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

one other year a 1:20 large scale coach/combine /EBT model may have won also. 
That was mine last year, and it took 2nd in passenger cars. I _knew_ I should have removed the roof so people could see down the toilet to the tracks...  

Later, 

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"David, 
The John Wayne figure was a Hallmark figure from several years ago." 

Richard; 

Thanks for the information. I suspect that they are probably hard fo find now, but I will keep an eye out for that figure when I attend big shows. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,
Yes, Frank's shovel won first place in Special Equipment. The double headed K37's complete train won first place for favorite train. This was Roger Cutter's entry.
I agree that more and more large scale is being acknowledge at the Narrow Gauge Conventions. We like these conventions since they are a week long rather than the two day shows. It makes a difference when it takes us 15 hours for set-up now.
Richard


----------

